# Suggestions for live band live stream audio/video



## contentking (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello everyone,
I am looking for insight and suggestions on a project I'd like to get started.  My budget is about 1500-2000 dollars.
I have a band/music project that I would like to start streaming live performances from my home studio. I plan on mic'ing the drums, vocals, bass, and guitar amp along with providing video.  What is everyone's suggestion on equipment in order to accomplish this? I am new to live streaming but work in IT.  I am confused to exactly what I need as far as encoders, mixers, switchers etc....I'd like to use OBS software for this.

Main platforms I would like to target are Twitch, Youtube, and potentially facebook.  I should also add that I already have a capable PC spec to handle this type of load so that's not something I need to purchase.

Any thoughts?
Much appreciated..


----------



## lebaston100 (Feb 25, 2020)

Camera wise, what ever fits in your budget and has a clean HDMI output. Mostly depends on how many cameras you want.
If you want to have multiple cameras since there is not really any cable lengh you could use a BM Atem Mini and then use OBS to stream it to your platform(It basically has a single channel USB 3 capture card integrated).
If you want to use OBS for switching you might want to look into the BM DeckLink Quad HDMI Recorder. This way you have every camera as a source in OBS.
Otherwise or additionally a few Logitech C920's are decent usb cameras.
For the audio side any mixer should be good (personal choice).
Don't forget some basic lighting and a little set decoration.


----------



## contentking (Feb 27, 2020)

Thank you for the reply!! Another question about the sound...How do I ensure that the audio fed through the mixer stays in sync with the video in real time? Also, how do you go about connecting a mixer to the camera? or computer? or encoder?


----------



## lebaston100 (Feb 28, 2020)

If you connect the mixer directly to the PC you can use the delay filter inside OBS to either delay the audio or the video depending on how much you need.
If you connect the mixer to a camera (with the mic input on a camera with either 3,5mm or XLR on some more expensive cameras) then in theory the camera should output the audio together with the video over hdmi and because both then go thought he same capture hardware it should stay in sync to the picture. If this isn't the case for some reason you can always use the mentioned delay filter.


----------



## contentking (Feb 28, 2020)

Awesome thanks again.  That was the idea I was going with by connecting the mixer to the main camera via 3.5mm, then I was going to do 2 logitech webcams to provide some extra angles.  I really appreciate your input, thank you.


----------



## zhal14 (Mar 15, 2020)

contentking said:


> Awesome thanks again.  That was the idea I was going with by connecting the mixer to the main camera via 3.5mm, then I was going to do 2 logitech webcams to provide some extra angles.  I really appreciate your input, thank you.


I'd strongly advise against this method. I'm currently working toward streaming my band live from my home studio and am looking for a feature to delay audio to sync with the delay of the video. I'm using Reaper on a laptop to create the mix and am sending audio directly to OBS. If the audio exits the box as an analogue signal, it's undergone a significant drop in fidelity (known as D-A conversion - digital to analogue). If you then feed this analogue signal into your camera for A-D conversion, I'd argue that the converters in the camera will likely be AWFUL and do nothing to improve the clarity of your mix! Avoid unnecessary A-D/D-A conversion.


----------



## zhal14 (Mar 15, 2020)

Found it! 
Click EDIT -> ADVANCED AUDIO PROPERTIES
You'll see this window ^
I've circled the delay control (in milliseconds, so 1000 = 1 second) With this resolution, should be able to get audio precisely timed.


----------



## pkv (Mar 15, 2020)

you might want to check my fork of obs which is targeted at music creators (asio, vst3, channel routing, support of up to 16 audio channels ...) 








						Releases · pkviet/obs-studio
					

OBS - Free and open source software for live streaming and screen recording - pkviet/obs-studio




					github.com
				



(disclaimer, i'm  an obs dev; the fork is a customization for my own needs which i share freely)


----------



## DeaVain (Mar 16, 2020)

Bonjour... I tried the fork!

After installation, at startup, the program reports:

"NDI™ Runtime not found"

But continues ok.

However, I have some routing issues from a Fireface 800. Should I continue on this thread or start a new one.

Thanks.

Oh! and super work on the software. Very good guys.


----------



## pkv (Mar 20, 2020)

ah sorry, i forgot to remove the ndi plugin in the release; will fix that once i release v25 since obs 25 is out.
@DeaVain Start a new thread please


----------



## DeaVain (Mar 21, 2020)

Where?

Given it's a fork, does it go in "Windows Support"... or some other place.

The routing issues seem to be related to the Fireface Total Mix software - I posted on a thread about that here.


----------



## pkv (Mar 22, 2020)

that'd be in windows-support indeed.


----------

